# UK home videos and DVDs



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

I am thinking of taking a UK Video/DVD player and a transformer to Canada to watch home videos and DVDs from UK. Would I also need a UK TV to watch these, or would a scart from the video player to a Canadian TV suffice?

Also, does anyone know whether the DualIt UK-made toaster can be purchased in Canada?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You'll get plenty of other opinions here, but personally, I'd just get myself an un-zoned DVD player in Canada and use a Canadian TV. There are plenty of instructions on the internet for how to "unzone" a DVD player, if you can't find one sold as "region free" - it's usually just a matter of pressing a specific series of buttons on the remote control.

I'd be surprised if Canadian televisions have SCART connectors. I think Canadian television is NTSC, like in the US.

The other option is to play your UK videos on your computer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

To specidially answer your questions:
your Canadian TV will not have scart sockets only AV. NTSC cannot display PAL but PAL TV's can display NTSC, so a UK TV is more versatile.
Your UK DVD player will not work on a Canadian TV.

Theres's 3 areas to consider: power requirements, transmitter frequency and region coding.
We brought our UK digital TV and DVD player.
Purchased a transformer here in Canada to convert 110 upto 240 volts. Because the TV is digital whilst it cannot receive the NTSC signal it can display it so we just have a Canada digibox plugged into our UK TV via AV (red/white/yellow) cable and it displays fine. Our Canadian DVD player will also play on the UK TV. Scart connections are not standard here so you will need AV to scart convertors to use scart sockets.
Hope this makes sense.
This work so well for us because we can play any UK, or Caandain DVD's all past home movies and didn't need to buy any new TV when we got here. Also games systems both Canadian and UK will play on our set up.
Louise


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank you for your detailed replies. Think I'll take my TV off the "things to sell" list.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

I wouldn't bother bringing your UK TV to Canada. The best thing to do is convert your PAL videos to PAL (or even NTSC) DVD before you leave the UK. Then purchase a multi-region NTSC/PAL DVD player when you get to Canada. Something like this:

Amazon.com: Toshiba Sd-3990 Divx Pal/ntsc DVD Player: Electronics


This DVD player will play your UK DVD's (PAL) on a North American TV (NTSC)!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

When I returned to Canada from the UK, I brought my UK TV, VCR, and DVD player because I had bought some videos and DVD's while there (mistakenly thinking they were multi region). I am still able to play the videos and DVD's on that TV, as I already had 240 V electricity in my house. In your case you would need to get a transformer to convert from 240 to 120

I believe you will also be able to play Canadian/US/region 1 movies on your TV - Louise alluded to that in the thread above - I think that is what she means? It doesn't work the other way around, though, unless you have a multi region player.

Anyway, I guess what I am saying is that if you have a decent TV in the UK, there is no reason NOT to bring it, unless funds/space won't allow for it. You will still need to get one if you want to watch TV, but if you have movies from home you intend to watch, why not?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

Also, I don't know how long you will be in Canada, i.e. temporarily or permanently. If it's temporary, then you will have a TV to take back with you. Technology changes so quickly you may want/need to get a new one if you go back, but it may be useful as a second set.


----------

